# Some Mind-blowing Juipters?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any suggestions? I'm looking for a fire 41 by who else but the greatest composer to grace our ears yet!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

A fire 41? Well, Albert Coates conducts as if his score was on fire.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Bruno Walter with New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wait................... what?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

James Levine with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is a winner.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Went with Karajan/Berliner.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Went with Karajan/Berliner.


Fair enough, but Karajan doesn't acclimate to Mozart too well, for the most part.

The greatest 41 without "repeats" is probably:

Karl Bohm - Berlin Philharmonic (1962) / https://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0000/967/MI0000967188.jpg?partner=allrovi.com / Or the whole set: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/615z5uB1vxL._SY355_.jpg

^^^ Perhaps the only conductor that gets the legato/transition of passages, the tempo, orchestral balance, spontaneity and elicitation of parts/themes, all simultaneously just right (imo)

The greatest with "repeats" might be:

Sir Colin Davis - Staatskapelle Dresden (1982) / http://st.diskunion.net/images/jacket/XAT-1245536650.jpg

If, by "mind-blowing" and "fire" you mean a more "Olympian/Epic" reading (but maybe somewhat less idiomatic?), then perhaps this one, which I go back and forth on whether or not it's all time my favorite with repeats -- regardless, it is extremely well executed and in very high quality sound:

Sir Charles Mackerras - Scottish Chamber Orchestra (2007-2008) / https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61LakbiBqtL.jpg


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not usually a big fan, but the one Karajan recorded for EMI back in the early 70s is really fine.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The most versions I have of anything. My picks were Jeffrey Tate and Menuhin. Been a while now since I’ve listened to it though.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

MarkW said:


> I'm not usually a big fan, but the one Karajan recorded for EMI back in the early 70s is really fine.


I will second that choice


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

for Mozart."Jupiter"...I'll go with Reiner, Walter/NYPO, Szell, and Solti...[.an archival CSO rrcording]


----------

